# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  منبر مريخاب اون لاين يهدي الفوز للجنة التعبئه والجماهير

## مرهف

*عملوا من خلف الكواليس
خدمةً للمريخ فقط
سهروا وساهروا ورابطوا 
كي يردون اعتبار المريخ
ما قام به هؤلاء النفر الكريم
يفوق الوصف 
لا يريدون اظهار ما قاموا به كي لا يمنوا علي الزعيم
انهم فتيه احبوا المريخ وسودانه
بارك الله فيهم وحقق امانيهم 
ورفعهم في الدرجات علياً
..
الف مبروك لجنة التعبئه والجماهير 
...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لجنة التعبئه بكل من فيها من اسود...الله يديكم العافيه..وان شاءالله دايما منتصرين ومريخنا فووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نعم الرجال انتم 
نعم الصفوة انتم 
نعم الوفاء للزعيم
*

----------


## ابو راما

*التحية والتجلة لكل لجان الدعم
التحية للالتراس 
نعلم كم سهروا وكم تعبوا 
وكم ضحوا 
لهم نهدي الفوز
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نعم هم الذين يستحقون ان يهدى لهم هذا الفوز فلهم التحية والتقدير ...
ربنا ما يجيب يوم شكركم يا احباب ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الدموع  يامرهف...
اقسم بالله من كثرتها لا اري الكيبورد...
الدموع يامرهف
الدموع ياصفوه
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*التهنئة لكل مريخي بكت عيناه فرحاً 
التهنئة لكل مريخي ساهم اليوم في تحقيق أي من الأهداف
التحية لكل فارس أحرز واحداً من الأهداف

ومبروووووووك للزعيم لتحقيق كافة الأهداف

كانت مباراة 
ليس فقط للفوز بعدد من الأهداف بل كانت معركة لتحقيق كافة الأهداف



راجين راااااااااااااااااجي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*التحية لهم فرداً فرداً
وقلوبنا كانت معهم وتدعوا لهم بالنصر
نحمد الله ونشكره 
ومبروووووك لكل الصفوة 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*والله لو ماكنت من ناااااااااااااااس ديل 
وامااااااااااااااساتي وا زليييييييي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله اولا واخيرا
ونشكر كل من ساهم فى اعادة البسمة لجماهير الزعيم
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*لله درهم اخوان عبد العزيز وعبد العظيم هم من صنع الانتصار
*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله ونهدي هذا الفوز لكل الصفوة فردا فرد
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الله اكبر ..الله اكبر .. الله اكبر .. 
الحمد لله ... الحمد لله ... الحمد لله .. 
عاد الحبيب المنتظر .. رجع النصر الي مسكنه عادت روعه التاريخ .. وياهو ده المريخ .. قوه جساره ورجاله ... نصر نهديه اولا للشهداء الذين جادوا بارواحهم فداءا وقربانا ... نهديه لحطب النار بالمساطب الشعبيه .. وعلي رأس القائمه ابطال الاولتراس والمنتديات ... نهديه الي رجالات المنبر بالخارج وبالولايات وبالعاصمه .. وصلتنا دعواتهم ومعيناتهم .. نصر نهديه لكل من بذل جهدا عبر تاريخنا ...
 والتحيه عبركم لكل من يحب المريخ
*

----------


## Deimos

*لكم التحية إخوتي الكرام ... والشكر لكم أنتم ..

هذا واجبنا تجاه الزعيم .. وواجب كل مريخي 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الله اكبر ..الله اكبر .. الله اكبر .. 
الحمد لله ... الحمد لله ... الحمد لله .. 
عاد الحبيب المنتظر .. رجع النصر الي مسكنه عادت روعه التاريخ .. وياهو ده المريخ .. قوه جساره ورجاله ... نصر نهديه اولا للشهداء الذين جادوا بارواحهم فداءا وقربانا ... نهديه لحطب النار بالمساطب الشعبيه .. وعلي رأس القائمه ابطال الاولتراس والمنتديات ... نهديه الي رجالات المنبر بالخارج وبالولايات وبالعاصمه .. وصلتنا دعواتهم ومعيناتهم .. نصر نهديه لكل من بذل جهدا عبر تاريخنا ...
 والتحيه عبركم لكل من يحب المريخ



قلت ليك من زمااااان
انت
راااااااااااجل ود رجاااااااااااااااال
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لله درهم من شباب اعادوا لنا الهيبه والسيطره 
على المدرجات سمعت منهم نغمه آخر مره سمعتها
انا طفل فى سيكافا 86 وهى 
بالطووووووووووووووول بالعرض
مريخنا يهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز الأرض


زمن والله
بورك فيكو وسدد خطاكم 
ولى الامام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبروك والحمدلله تعبكم ماراح ساي
صبرتو ونلتو
*

----------

